# Chop my Zebralight sc63w down for 18350



## Tixx (Mar 2, 2016)

Looking to pay someone to take a section of the tube out for 18350 use. Possibly 2 lights. Thank you!


----------



## gunga (Mar 2, 2016)

Wow. That would be rad. Sounds like a great idea.


----------



## peter yetman (Mar 2, 2016)

Try PrecisionWorks or Martin D White, both on here. You can find them via the Search function.
P


----------



## Tixx (Mar 3, 2016)

Thank you, I will look.


----------



## Tixx (Mar 3, 2016)

gunga said:


> Wow. That would be rad. Sounds like a great idea.


It would be almost the perfect edc light for me. Power, small package, programmable....


----------



## gunga (Mar 3, 2016)

Too bad I don't think it's doable. You'd need enough material for threads. If it does work... Wow!


----------



## Tixx (Mar 4, 2016)

gunga said:


> Too bad I don't think it's doable. You'd need enough material for threads. If it does work... Wow!


Why need threads? Just remove a section of the body, no?


----------



## gunga (Mar 4, 2016)

It's a 1 piece body with a tailcap. Is your idea to cut a section out and weld it together?

I thought you meant cut the body short and thread it to fit the tailcap.


----------



## light-modder (Mar 4, 2016)

I think it should be doable if you cut the body then turn down the out side on one piece and open the inside of the other piece and press them together. May have to cut some me off may not I don't know. You may press the two pieces together about halfway or so then put some thermal epoxy on the other half just as an added measure to hold it together then finish pressing the two together. I don't know if this is possible with this light or not as I don't own it nor am I a machinist. Just an idea.


----------



## Tixx (Mar 5, 2016)

gunga said:


> It's a 1 piece body with a tailcap. Is your idea to cut a section out and weld it together?
> 
> I thought you meant cut the body short and thread it to fit the tailcap.


Yes. Figured if someone could weld, then no need to reinvent the tail end which is probably not possible.


----------



## peter yetman (Mar 5, 2016)

I'm assuming it has a removeable tailcap, in which case it would be more of a solid mod to cut it and turn new threads at the tail. Or do you load the battery at the head?
I sent a Malkoff MD4 tube to Martin White and he cut it down to MD2 size with new tail threads. Shouldn't be a problem for a competent machinist.
P


----------



## Tixx (Mar 5, 2016)




----------



## peter yetman (Mar 5, 2016)

Ah, OK. Cut it in half with my blessing.
P


----------



## mcbrat (Mar 6, 2016)

light-modder said:


> I think it should be doable if you cut the body then turn down the out side on one piece and open the inside of the other piece and press them together. May have to cut some me off may not I don't know. You may press the two pieces together about halfway or so then put some thermal epoxy on the other half just as an added measure to hold it together then finish pressing the two together. I don't know if this is possible with this light or not as I don't own it nor am I a machinist. Just an idea.



That the best way to stay true to the design, but not sure how thick the sidewalls are to begin with... And the press fit would keep the electrical pathway... 

Or if you didn't care what it looked like you could find some other tubing material, cut the light down, solder in a wire between both pieces and epoxy them into a new outer tube... Finish off with duct tape


----------



## light-modder (Mar 6, 2016)

mcbrat said:


> Or if you didn't care what it looked like you could find some other tubing material, cut the light down, solder in a wire between both pieces and epoxy them into a new outer tube... Finish off with duct tape



This is hilarious! It would work none the less and doesn't require expensive specialty tools.


----------

